# my dvd writer won't read any disc HELP ME!!



## HUSKIE (Nov 12, 2010)

*hi guys i have some problems with my dvd writter my computer detected but it won't read any discs. when i put the dvd disc and i've clicked it the disc tray opened. i thought my previous dvd was broken that's why i bought another one, but i put onto my pc the problem is the same. please help me out to figure this problem.*


----------



## Frick (Nov 12, 2010)

You see the writer in Windows, but it does not read discs, is that correct?

Also, it's a lot easier to read things if you don't put everything in bold.


----------



## HUSKIE (Nov 12, 2010)

> You see the writer in Windows, but it does not read discs, is that correct?
> 
> Also, it's a lot easier to read things if you don't put everything in bold.




yeah maty the writter is there,  yeah your right does not read any discs.

how easy please let mr know how to fix this.. cheers!!!!


----------



## oily_17 (Nov 12, 2010)

Try this Fix here -

http://support.microsoft.com/gp/cd_dvd_drive_problems

Or you could try removing the Upper and Lower filters from the registry - MAKE SURE AND BACKUP THE REGISTRY BEFORE MAKING CHANGES -

   1. Click Start, type regedit in the Start Search box, and then click regedit in the Programs list.

   2. Locate, and then click the following registry subkey:

      HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}

      Caution: There can be many instances of the registry subkey that is mentioned in step 2. You must make sure that you are in the appropriate registry subkey before modifying the UpperFilters and the LowerFilters values. To verify that you are in the appropriate registry subkey, make sure that the Default data value is DVD/CD-ROM and the Class data value is CDROM.

   3. In the right pane, if you have UpperFilters, right-click UpperFilters, and then click Delete.

   4. Click Yes to confirm the removal of the UpperFilters registry entry.

   5. In the right pane, if you have LowerFilters, right-click LowerFilters, and then click Delete.

   6. Click Yes to confirm the removal of the LowerFilters registry entry.

   7. Exit Registry Editor, and then restart the computer.


----------



## scaminatrix (Nov 12, 2010)

Check your IDE cable for signs of damage, I had a cable that kept popping out on one side; it wasn't a tight enough fit; and it caused the same problem you're having.


----------



## Frick (Nov 12, 2010)

oily_17 said:


> Try this Fix here -
> 
> *upper lower filter fix*



I don't think that's it, that always (afaik) removes the optical drive completely.


----------



## HUSKIE (Nov 12, 2010)

*thanks guys problem solved by using update in the microsoft... TPU is the best.. DI UMANO?*


----------



## oily_17 (Nov 12, 2010)

Frick said:


> oily_17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Has worked for me on a number of PC's displaying the same symptoms.

The fix is a registry edit and does not uninstall the drive.Even uninstalling the drive and then installing again, without using the reg edit, I have seen the problem persist.

Maybe not always the case... but worth a try, if it doesn't work you can always restore the backed up registry.


----------

